# Weird behavior and mood changes



## bubbles37 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have had my hedgie, Bubbles, for a little over 2 weeks now and she is usually so sweet, but tonight I picked her up and she was hissing and popping and growling. She was completely freaking out when I tried to hold her. She did this one other night last week so I left her alone, and the next day she was fine. I put her down on the floor and she curled up in a ball and growled so I put her back in her cage. It seems like one day she is so nice and friendly and the next she is popping and growling at me and completely anti-social. This is not like her at all. Please help! (by the way she is 4 months old)


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Are you making it a routine to pick her up at the same time, or are we talking different times?

Cole, is a very sweet hedgie when he is awake. If I wake him up it is the total opposite..I mean we are talking huffy, popping, a total grump, and EVEN HORRIBLE BITES (that bleed). Again, I can put him back up and try again when he is up on his own, and he is a total sweety.

Some huffy and popping is normal though. Also smells, such as lotions, shampoos, etc that are different on you will put some on edge. Some (very few) hedgies can still be experiencing minor quilling.


----------



## bubbles37 (Jul 23, 2012)

I dont pick her up at a certain time every day, but usually around like 6:00 or 7:00 p.m. Its weird though because she is always been fine with me waking her up except one other time.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you do something different? Maybe you had a different scent on you. Used different hand soap. Went out WMD forgot to wash hands. Pet a dog or cat etc etc. something like a new smell can trigger that reaction.


----------



## bubbles37 (Jul 23, 2012)

I do have a dog, so mabey that was it, but she was a little better when I took her out today.


----------

